# Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen



## haigererangler (15. März 2010)

Hallo, 
ich war am Sonntag in Dutenhofen an der Lahn *schneider-tag |evil:* 
als der kontroleur kam sagte er uns das wir doch in den Dutenhofener Verein eintretten sollten, ist nur 50€ im jahr und kein Eintritspreis (unter 18jahren), man kann Nachangeln und man kann den Duttenhofer See und die umliegenden weiher und einen Teil der Lahn beangeln (nur lahn hat für einen Tag 8€ gekostet) 

Jetzt überlege ich in den Verein einzutretten, aber im internet steht nichts über ihn |gr:

Kann mir jemand was über den Verein sagen? 
vill. ist auch jemand in dem Verein? 
Wie gefällt es euch da?
Fängt man was?



Mfg Johannes


----------



## ryboorrro (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

...also ich selber bin in und um Giessen recht aktiv zusammen mit meinem Sohn (12 ). Wir sind auch beide Mitglied im AV Dutenhofen.
Der Verein wird sehr gut geführt und hat auch seit diesem Jahr einen neuen Jugendwart, der recht rege ist und wahrscheinlich den Spaß am Angeln recht gut vermitteln kann.
Fangtechnisch ist an den Vereinsgewässern  recht viel möglich.
Friedfisch/Raubfisch...alles vorhanden und durch ausreichende Besatzmaßnahmen auch ordentlich zu  befischen.
Zwar gehören nicht alle Seen in Dutenhofen zu unseren Gewässern, der größte jedoch, der sogenannte 10er See ist vom Verein angepachtet.
Ich habe Dir mal aus Google earth die AVD Gewässer markiert.
Beachte bitte, daß auch der kleine See südlich von Klein Linden, der sog. Gerichtshausteich dazugehört. Das "Loch" beim großen Dutenhofener See bedeutet, daß hier ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und von dort dürfen nur die "Schwarzangler" ihr Glück probieren.              #:#d |gr:

wenn Du noch Fragen hast, kannste Dich ja wieder melden.

Robby


----------



## haigererangler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

schön mal gute nachricht über den Verein zuhören  
was hast du da so gefangen? fängst du bei jedem mal angeln was? 
denn an der Lahn hatte ich weniger erfolg.. aber wahrscheinlich wegen dem wetter.. 

habe gehört das der Dutenhofener see sehr von Fischreihern befischt wurde..


----------



## ryboorrro (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

...klar fange ich immer was. mal sind es Fische, mal  ist es Frust. Zuletzt hatte ich mir innerhalb der Schonzeit ne untermaßige Erkältung gefangen, die ich dann aber mit nach Hause genommen habe....
Spaß beiseite, die 100% ige Fanggarantie erhätst Du naturlich nur in nem Fischladen. Aber wenn Du Dir ein wenig Mühe gibst, dann geht meistens  irgendwas.

Gruß
Robby


----------



## haigererangler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

ab wann bis wann darf ich da angeln? 
oder darf man das ganze jahr da angeln?

gibt es da einen Camping-platz wo ich ein Zelt aufstellen kan um da mal zu übernachten?


----------



## ryboorrro (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

Du kannst ja mal auf die neue homepage der Jugendgruppe gehen, und dich erst mal wegen der termine informieren.
www.avjugend-dutenhofen.de

ich bin heute etwas später zu Hause und kann Dir gerne mal näheres schreiben.
hast Du schon die Fischerprüfung?

jetzt am  Sonntag den 21.3.  treffen sich die Jugendlichen mit unserem Jugendwart Guido um 14 Uhr an unserem Vereinshüttchen und bereiten sich aufs Anangeln vor

Du kannst ja einfach mal aufschlagen und mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen#h
Ich stelle hier einfach mal 3 Bilder ein. Jedes Mitglied, der beim Anangeln dabei war, hat soche oder ähnliche Fische mit nach Hause genommen.

P.S. der in der blauen Veste ist Steffen, mein Sohn.

lG
Robby


----------



## haigererangler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

Wow, echt geile Fische  *träum*  
ja habe die Fischerprüfung (seit dem 16.01.10)

Der Mann der mich kontrolliert hat hat mir gesagt das ich am 19.03 (Freitag) um ca. 18 uhr am Vereinhaus sein soll. 

Würde morgen auch dahin fahren, aber am 21.03 kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht  ...was wird da gemacht? nur die Montage ect.? 


Ps: hast du icq?


----------



## haigererangler (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angelverein Früh - Auf in Dutenhofen*

Hallo, ich will demnächst mal einen 3tägigen ansitz am Dutenhofener See machen. 
2 Ruten mit boilies auslegen und eine mit Köderfisch, Auf Wels?! 

Nun meine Frage, gibt es dort auch größere Welse? Mit was soll ich Angeln, Köderfisch oder Tauwurm bündel (wobei da die barsche mich ärgern würden..) auf Grund oder auf Pose wo soll ich den Köder hintun, weiter draussen oder näher am Ufer? 
eine 100 bis 200g Wurfgewicht Rute und 250m 0.25er geflochtene schnur müssten reichen?!


----------

